# Drucker Problem



## layla (7. Februar 2005)

Hi!

Hab ein kleines Problem mit meinem Drucker. Es is ein normaler kleiner Drucker von Epson.Wollte etwas ausdrucken wo einige schriften in blau sind, die hat er mir nicht gedruckt. hab gedacht vielleicht ist die Patrone leer obwohl das Leezeichen nicht geblinkt hat. Also hab ich die Patrone gewechselt. Trotzdem druckt er kein blau und auch keine anderen Farben rot oder so. Hab jetzt den Druckkopf gereinigt, die Düsengetestet. Ich weiß nicht was ich noch probieren könnte. Müsste dringend etwas drucken.
Habt ihr noch Tips?


----------



## Cheese (7. Februar 2005)

Also ich hab zwar keinen Tipp was du noch machen könntest, aber es wäre hilfreich, wenn du mal den Druckertypen nennen würdest und wie alt der Drucker schon ist...

Ich hatte nen Stylus Color 600, hatte nach ca 5 Jahren das gleiche Prioblem, ich konnte kein rot mehr drucken, auch nach ein paar Reinigungversuchen wurde es nicht besser. Es war der Druckkopf verstopft, leider hätte der nur recht teuer Repariert werden können... Hab mir dann einen neuen gekauft, weil dies billiger kommt....

Müsstest halt mal den Drucker wo hinbringen, die es anschauen können, aber ich glaube, da wirst wohl um einen Neukauf nicht rumkommen. Schaust halt mal, ich würde dir entweder HP (Druckköpfe werden mit der Patrone gewechselt) oder Canon (man kann die Druckköpfe und Patronen einzeln wechseln) empfehlen.


----------



## layla (7. Februar 2005)

Also es ist ein Epson stylus c82
ich weiß nicht wie alt er ist, das ist der Drucker bei mir im Büro den hat mein Chef vorbeigebracht als mein alter kaput geworden ist. Er hat ihn vorher benutzt denke aber das er sicher 2 Jahre alt ist. Ich glaub auch das er beim eingehen ist, weil normal hab ich schwarze Sachen irgendwelche Mails und so immer auf Entwurf gedruckt und wenn ich das jetzt mache kommt garnichtsmehr ich muss immer besten Druck nehmen damit man was sieht.

Wer dem Chef sagen er soll mal einen neuen kaufen gehen.
Ich persönlich mag HP eh lieber.


----------



## Cheese (7. Februar 2005)

Du wirst nur des Problem haben, dass die Verbrauchskosten bei den HP doch recht hoch sind.... Also mal schnell 30€ mindestens für einen Satz Patronen ausgeben ist nicht kostenorientiert  Ich hab da Nachfüllkits, da gehts einigermaßen. Da wären die Canon schon günstiger, werd mich das nächste Mal besser informieren....


----------

